# Is Lyft accepting new drivers in Los Angeles?



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I met with a mentor the other day, and got this email today:

Thanks for your interest in Lyft. We've added you to our Driver Wait List. We'll be in touch if a spot opens up!

Thanks,

Lyft Team 
[email protected]

Is this a true "wait list" or a nice way of saying "no thanks" ??


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I got approved last Friday. Hmmm.


----------



## Beachguy (Jun 9, 2014)

The grass is greener on the other side, Lyft is better & has more friendly drivers


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

I got in 2 weeks ago and got ny girl to sign up also bur she hasn't gotten in yet


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I signed up, but there never seem to be any mentors around. I log in, wait two hours, and it times out without a response.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't signed up for Lyft but what I can see is Lyft has a friendly culture than Uber. Rider said to me with Uber she gets quiet and with Lyft n driver have nice conversations. I really think its up to the individual but I find more uber clients quiet therefore I get quiet.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah as I drive both the passengers are actually having thst same cunfusion about us saying lyft drivers are more kick back .. i think it depends on driver also as some people just can't start Con versatile ss I am great with that and breaking the ice .I would suggest to try lyft out if you want an outgoing crowd every lyft drive has become an therapist session for me m haha use my referall if you plan to sign up it ne awesome for both of us


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Its good to know that Google have a stake in LYFT as well, they recognise that they need a fallback position if the UBER balloon goes bust.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I met with a mentor the other day, and got this email today:
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Lyft. We've added you to our Driver Wait List. We'll be in touch if a spot opens up!
> 
> ...


No. It happened to me two weeks ago. Four days later I was cleared to drive. A glitch Maybe?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I got that email too. I am pretty sure they haven't started yet in my area and are trying to round up drivers. I signed up because I saw an ad on craigslist.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

A rider I picked up the other day asked if I also drove for Lyft.

I told him no, I was on the waitlist, and it seemed like b.s. to me. He asked If I had signed up with Facebook.... I had not.

He said he created a Facebook page JUST to become a Lyft rider!

Maybe he has a point, anybody else become a driver using only their cell phone number and NOT Facebook?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> A rider I picked up the other day asked if I also drove for Lyft.
> 
> I told him no, I was on the waitlist, and it seemed like b.s. to me. He asked If I had signed up with Facebook.... I had not.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if that would make a difference, but doing it through Facebook is worth it just for the entrance into the New Driver Lounge group. Then they have local area Driver Lounges that you get invited into after you graduate from the New Driver Lounge.

New drivers ask the same simple questions over and over every day, but the overall positive atmosphere and good information available in the lounge I like. The local lounges are great for communicating with other drivers in your area and getting info on local meetups etc.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> A rider I picked up the other day asked if I also drove for Lyft.
> 
> I told him no, I was on the waitlist, and it seemed like b.s. to me. He asked If I had signed up with Facebook.... I had not.
> 
> ...


Lou,

I signed on w/ only my #. I wouldn't touch FB w/ _someone else's_ ten foot pole, such a security/privacy nightmare it is. I highly recommend two things re FB: 1.) Research on your own who is on the board and 2.) watch "Terms and Conditions May Apply" on Netflix or whatever streaming service.


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

I am a mentor for Lyft and drive for Uber. Most people I pass get on the platform within a couple weeks. As far as which is better. It depends. I'd rather have more Lyft rides since their compensation is better but when I turn on both apps usually get 3 times as many Uber than Lyft requests.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> I am a mentor for Lyft and drive for Uber. Most people I pass get on the platform within a couple weeks. As far as which is better. It depends. I'd rather have more Lyft rides since their compensation is better but when I turn on both apps usually get 3 times as many Uber than Lyft requests.


I wish a new platform would launch here in Australia that provides App based bookings for Black/ SUV cars.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> No. It happened to me two weeks ago. Four days later I was cleared to drive. A glitch Maybe?


Same thing with me. Why put us through all the steps only to put us on a wait list. It sure looks like they could use more Lyft drivers in my area, they are always busy on the app.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You peeps that are on a waiting list:

I would email [email protected] from time to time and ask them what your status is. Be polite, but be persistent.

They may not be real quick with responding, but keep a line of communication open with them at all times. When you get a response, reply with a followup question every time. Keep them having to respond back to you with something.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I would try to sign in to driver mode (hit the steering wheel in the upper right). Many drivers recently have received those emails but have been able to drive because they never got the email that they were cleared to drive.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The last email I got said "do not respond to this email".... (Or "**** Off")

Lyft mentor did not " pass" me, no other reason possible.... My Fisting must be sub par.

The "steering wheel button" just keeps saying "not yet approved to drive"


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Good point Grace. Their email is the last indicator that you get when you have been approved. First indication that I got was being added to the new drivers lounge on facebook. Got out my phone and hit the wheel and was ready to go. I think it was days before the official welcome email arrived.

LAuberX. I would still email [email protected] to inquire. Also ask them if you can re-apply. I know a guy who went thru the process twice. He never did get accepted even with a brand new car and they never gave him a reason. I think he must have something on his background or DMV check preventing his approval. He is relegated to slim pickings on Sidecar.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I just signed up to a local Aussie Rideshare outfit called Ridesurfing.

The office setup suggests they have a bit of money behind them. The significant Difference they have over Uber is they have a 24-hour telephone helpline manned by a person from the office. This is open to both riders and drivers.

Whilst we were walking back from my car inspection we watched in disbelief a police officer do a dangerous illegal Uturn in a busy street simply to come up behind a illegally parked car.

I tapped on his window and when he lowered it I told him that if it's only a parking infringements he wanted to carry out, then his priorities were all wrong by putting other motorists at risk by the crazy manoeuvre he did.

The young Mentor from India couldn't believe what I was doing and walked to the other side of the road. I think I impressed him though !!


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Good point Grace. Their email is the last indicator that you get when you have been approved. First indication that I got was being added to the new drivers lounge on facebook. Got out my phone and hit the wheel and was ready to go. I think it was days before the official welcome email arrived.
> 
> LAuberX. I would still email [email protected] to inquire. Also ask them if you can re-apply. I know a guy who went thru the process twice. He never did get accepted even with a brand new car and they never gave him a reason. I think he must have something on his background or DMV check preventing his approval. He is relegated to slim pickings on Sidecar.


If you fail the DMV check it should tell you when you try to request a mentor session. Things change all the time and a few months ago the DMV check was done after the mentor session, but now it is done before. I know this because I referred a friend who wasn't honest with me about her driving record. She requested a mentor session and it said she failed the DMV check. Then she tols me she had 2 accidents and a speeding ticket.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> A rider I picked up the other day asked if I also drove for Lyft.
> 
> I told him no, I was on the waitlist, and it seemed like b.s. to me. He asked If I had signed up with Facebook.... I had not.
> 
> ...


I just used my phone # forgot my FB password....


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> The last email I got said "do not respond to this email".... (Or "**** Off")
> 
> Lyft mentor did not " pass" me, no other reason possible.... My Fisting must be sub par.
> 
> The "steering wheel button" just keeps saying "not yet approved to drive"


I have tried to email Lyft and asked them why advertising and taking me through the whole process even if not adding new drivers..? And....loops again, said my Mentor was rude, a slob, and had a 4.7 to my Uber 4.9. His car was a pig stye also.....I did say some very nice things however maybe I went a tic to far.......


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LuLu said:


> I have tried to email Lyft and asked them why advertising and taking me through the whole process even if not adding new drivers..? And....loops again, said my Mentor was rude, a slob, and had a 4.7 to my Uber 4.9. His car was a pig stye also.....I did say some very nice things however maybe I went a tic to far.......


So, I was accepted today! Super excited mostly because my Uber phone is dead. I can't lie, I gotta work.....;-)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LuLu said:


> So, I was accepted today! Super excited mostly because my Uber phone is dead. I can't lie, I gotta work.....;-)


Great!

Let us know what you think about Lyft and the differences you experience.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone know if OC is waitlisted too? also, any promos for an Uber driver to join Lyft?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I just signed up to a local Aussie Rideshare outfit called Ridesurfing.
> 
> The office setup suggests they have a bit of money behind them. The significant Difference they have over Uber is they have a 24-hour telephone helpline manned by a person from the office. This is open to both riders and drivers.
> 
> ...


Sydney Uber telling cops what to do doesn't surprise me in the least. I'm sure your road time is 5x his.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Anyone know if OC is waitlisted too? also, any promos for an Uber driver to join Lyft?


Started a private conversation with you regarding the Lyft driver bonus for Uber and Sidecar drivers. In Seattle it is $500.00 after your 1st Lyft ride using my link.


----------

